# One more safety device and I'm going to #####################



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm trying to light this new lighter to melt some para cord, what a pain in the A## !!!!!!!!!!!!! If they put one more safety device on this S#### I'm going to have to get a kid to help me use it. User friendly my A##!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hahaha 

Things to check for are; Any "tags" or little bits of plastic/string/paper in holes, Remove them.

If its a unscrew refillable, Open it up and check for a stopper there.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...if it's just that stupid little metal strip over the "wheel", take a small key & just pop it off...

...it's funny, but most of the ti.e the best people to help in bypassing protections, are the very people whose use they're designed to protect against! A child probably would have better luck with it...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 70209


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

You're not using it correctly! Go to the nearest open doorway. Place the lighter 4 inches out from the door frame and 6 inches to the right. Now grab the door frame with both hands, raise your right foot and STOMP the crap out of it!!! Then pick it up and throw it in the garbage and go get a box of matches...problem solved.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think flippin fool is on to something. It's not only that, you have to hold one button and press the other button, I've had to set my beer down twice. To H### with it! I'm using a propane torch from now on(-: at least it will stand up while it's lit. I sure hope Big Brother doesn't catch on to that.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well well tag Buddy...little flustration going on....

Now as I work with paracord & want to melt the ends.....I just take a wooden match & light a small tea candle in a safe dish

for me it works every time..leaving both hands to use....Example...melting 2 ends together to make a longer paracord.

But I know that is not the case here...you just want to tidy up the paracord end....~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea OM, thanks for the idea. I got another lighter out and it worked ok. Ole Charles must be conjuring up something, haven't heard from him. I'm just tired of whoever comes up with these safety rules and regulations. The best disclaimer I have ever read is the one on Pocket Predator.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

the one I could never wrap my head around was when someone came up with the idea of putting a release button on the ignition switch which needed to be depressed in order to remove the key? Why? My 91 300zx has that feature and its just the dumbest idea ever.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree Greavous,


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i read a warning label once on a hair drier that says not to operate it in the shower  issedoff:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol that's funny bigron


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

What about the safety warning in washers and dryers? I never noticed it until yesterday. Something like "never dry material that has had ANY oil on it (including food and cooking oils). Doing so may result in death, explosion, or fire."

I was like huh? ? ? I've dried so many clothes with all kinds of oil on them!


----------

